# Are Sram Red and Force crankarms the same?



## trekroadie1.5 (Oct 20, 2010)

I searched and I couldn't find a definitive answer. Does Sram use the same carbon fiber crankarms between Red and Force and just the chainrings are different?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

there is a very small weight difference between Force and Red Black. the arms are the same shape, and they use the same rings...soooooo? 
the 'new' Red is definitely different.


----------



## peabody (Oct 17, 2005)

2011 force and red do not have the same shape arms. not sure about force now that got updated with the old red rings, that may just be the old red crank i havent seen it in person.


----------

